

Artificial Intelligence Helps Diagnose Cardiac Infections - fjabre
http://www.mayoclinic.org/news2009-rst/5411.html

======
bbgm
Doesn't sound as novel as they are tying to make it out to be. Certainly very
cool, but neural nets have been around in this space for some time.

~~~
yannis
Absolutely and training a neural program on a particular problem does not turn
it into AI.

